# Chinese Food Night @ 12nd March 2011



## VitaEsMorte (Apr 26, 2010)

Dear all, 

Sorry for the delaying our prospected food night, as I had some other issues  

We will be having a night at China Sea Garden at Deira on 12nd March at 7 p.m. The place is just the opposite of Clock Tower, at the opposite direction of Emaar Blocks in Deira. Al Rigga metro station is the closest one to the place. 

You can read a review here 

http://www.timeoutdubai.com/restaurants/reviews/7347-china-sea

GoogleMap:

Google Maps (near bus stop on al maktoum road, you can see the metro station up)

Who's coming?
:clap2:


----------



## NetMaestro (Dec 31, 2010)

I am keen esp given that I love Chinese food and I am new here. Count me in.

NetMaestro


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2011)

China Sea is excellent, very authentic


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

thats actually one of my FAV places... im in unless i have a crazy nasimi night before that!


----------



## VitaEsMorte (Apr 26, 2010)

Up


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

did you read the reviews ? there is one there quite funny!!! It is the second "NO"


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Chinese Restaurant with Chinese chefs / staff?



nola said:


> China Sea is excellent, very authentic


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> Chinese Restaurant with Chinese chefs / staff?


yes


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2011)

Saint Ari said:


> Chinese Restaurant with Chinese chefs / staff?


Yes, both. As an added bonus, they don't speak English all that well so just point at the food you want lol


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks for the great news Nola!

Recommendations on (and off) the menu? 

If only they did dimsum ... would love to have authentic dimsum here ... 



nola said:


> Yes, both. As an added bonus, they don't speak English all that well so just point at the food you want lol


----------



## NetMaestro (Dec 31, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> Thanks for the great news Nola!
> 
> Recommendations on (and off) the menu?
> 
> If only they did dimsum ... would love to have authentic dimsum here ...


Now you have made my mouth water.... Mmmmm. Authentic dimsum would be nice. Missing it already. Btw, would they have Peking Duck on the menu?

NetMaestro


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Some places do have the duck ... a little dry and ze plum sauce would either be too gelly or too watery. 

... authentic dimsum would be nice tho ...


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

my 2 favourites on the menu Sichuan beef and the sizzling lamb both delish and the old favourite sweet and sour chicken.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2011)

Laowei said:


> my 2 favourites on the menu Sichuan beef and the sizzling lamb both delish and the old favourite sweet and sour chicken.


Sichuan beef definitely.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2011)

Saint Ari said:


> Some places do have the duck ... a little dry and ze plum sauce would either be too gelly or too watery.
> 
> ... authentic dimsum would be nice tho ...


They do have Peking/Beijing duck and it's very good. Plum sauce is just right, I think. Also good are gong bao chicken and stir fried beans in garlic.

The fried dumplings, which I don't normally like all that much, are quite good.

Of course there is no pork


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

I think Ping Pong in dubai mall does pretty authentic dimsum... or so a few of my world weary friends have told me


----------



## VitaEsMorte (Apr 26, 2010)

I'd prefer the meals with eggplant, soury/sweety sauces with many options  Also mandarin chicken is my favourite 

Also we should check the orders twice since their English a bit different(!)


----------



## android (Dec 11, 2010)

I have no clue about the Chinese food, but as long as there is gathering of complete strangers, I am in


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

YUM CHAAA!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I think I can make this but will have to see, I hate Deira!


----------



## VitaEsMorte (Apr 26, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> I think I can make this but will have to see, I hate Deira!


heh heh, me too  this restaurant is my only excuse, with its taste and closeness to metro :clap2::spit:


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Coming from a place with a large Chinese population and arguably the largest China Town outside of the motherland ....

I am curious about this place ... I hope this does not disappoint ...


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2011)

Saint Ari said:


> Coming from a place with a large Chinese population and arguably the largest China Town outside of the motherland ....
> 
> I am curious about this place ... I hope this does not disappoint ...


My Chinese (she is from Shanghai) friend was the one who took me there. She had been already and was very impressed.

Having lived in Shanghai myself, IMO it is as authentic as anything there. Laowai also lived in Shanghai and I think he also thinks it is authentic.

I hope it doesn't disappoint, too! Or my Shanghainese friend, who is also a fab cook, will be disappointed too!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Well then ... might just have to ..


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

nola said:


> My Chinese (she is from Shanghai) friend was the one who took me there. She had been already and was very impressed.
> 
> Having lived in Shanghai myself, IMO it is as authentic as anything there. Laowai also lived in Shanghai and I think he also thinks it is authentic.
> 
> I hope it doesn't disappoint, too! Or my Shanghainese friend, who is also a fab cook, will be disappointed too!


Yep, agree with Nola it ticks the boxes in this barron city of reasonably priced and decent chinese food.

Although having travelled and worked in most regions in China, not a lot of people are really ready for the 'local authentic' stuff that you get in some remote region in Jiln or in Guangzhou. Trust me stick to the spicey beef and it will be all good.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2011)

Laowei said:


> Yep, agree with Nola it ticks the boxes in this barron city of reasonably priced and decent chinese food.
> 
> Although having travelled and worked in most regions in China, *not a lot of people are really ready for the 'local authentic' stuff that you get in some remote region in Jiln or in Guangzhou. Trust me stick to the spicey beef and it will be all good.*




Totally agree with that! I experienced some of it myself.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Hehe ... I think I'm good for authentic ... as long as the authentic can't be considered as a pet ...


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2011)

Saint Ari said:


> Hehe ... I think I'm good for authentic ... as long as the authentic can't be considered as a pet ...


There is nothing too extreme at China Sea, not like you'd get in some places in China, as Laowai mentioned

Am off to try and dispute my effing ticket......


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Due to the stellar feedback from y'all, I took a group of friends to China Sea earlier tonight ...

How would you like to hear our experience?? Sugarcoated? or Brutal Truth?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Give us both using white font and then we can highlight the one we want 

But it's amazing that you went anywhere beyond JBR! Hope you didn't walk there


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Contrary to popular belief I do venture out beyong Juliet Bravo Romeo ... 

The only authentic about that place was the horrible service ...

Braised Hamour - bland, Mandarin Chicken - bland, Crispy Duck - bland, Mixed Fried Rice - bland, Chicken Corn Soup - bland, and oh.. Fried Beef noodles - bland!!

In fairness ... perhaps they just ran out of salt, pepper, seasoning, soysauce and customer service.

Now ... would you like the brutal truth?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Sure! But as long as you don't wake up dead tomorrow then it sounds like a typical Chinese restaurant LOL


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Like I said, the only thing that was authentic to a Chinese restaurant - the horrible service.

There's a chinese place in Mountain View, California (2 miles away from Google's main campus) where we go for the perfecly flavored dishes .... and of course the horrible service.

Like I said, perhaps they just ran out of seasoning. I would like to hear what everyone else thinks of the place after they check it out.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I hope their water isn't void of seasoning lol


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Saint Ari said:


> Like I said, the only thing that was authentic to a Chinese restaurant - the horrible service.
> 
> There's a chinese place in Mountain View, California (2 miles away from Google's main campus) where we go for the perfecly flavored dishes .... and of course the horrible service.
> 
> Like I said, perhaps they just ran out of seasoning. I would like to hear what everyone else thinks of the place after they check it out.


Sorry you didnt enjoy 

Horses for courses, if you didnt enjoy it everyone has a certain taste level generally Chinese dishes are not laced with large ammount of salt that are prevalent in many western dishes (usually fast food) guess why the Chinese tend to have lower cholosterol and BP. In fact i have never been to any chinses restaurant, in China where there has been any salt on the table. Usually just soy suace of rice vinegar to add a splash of taste

So by saying its not 'authentic' you mean its not authentic Chinese like the one in California? 

I also miss the really authentic 'English Chinese' and the authentic English curries you just cant get anyway in the world ihave searched both India and China without success.:confused2:


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2011)

Laowei said:


> Sorry you didnt enjoy
> 
> Horses for courses, if you didnt enjoy it everyone has a certain taste level generally Chinese dishes are not laced with large ammount of salt that are prevalent in many western dishes (usually fast food) guess why the Chinese tend to have lower cholosterol and BP. In fact i have never been to any chinses restaurant, in China where there has been any salt on the table. Usually just soy suace of rice vinegar to add a splash of taste
> 
> ...


I agree with you. In fact, you don't usually see soy sauce in a Chinese restaurant in China, and they don't tend to cook with it, unlike western Chinese places. And you're right about them not adding salt & other additives (well except MSG  although that's mainly in the non authentic places, in my experience) 

Perhaps the reason you found it bland, Ari! That wasn't my experience at all

Still, there's nothing like authentic American Chinese food LOL


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2011)

Saint Ari said:


> Like I said, the only thing that was authentic to a Chinese restaurant - the horrible service.
> 
> There's a chinese place in Mountain View, California (2 miles away from Google's main campus) where we go for the perfecly flavored dishes .... and of course the horrible service.
> 
> Like I said, perhaps they just ran out of seasoning. I would like to hear what everyone else thinks of the place after they check it out.


Sorry you didn't have a good experience! 

I think I'l give up recommending restaurants - seems like the good experience(s) I have never get repeated with other people

I'm quite surprised that you received poor service, I found it to be the opposite. 

I can only hope you got them on a bad night and anyone else who goes there has a better experience


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

nola said:


> Sorry you didn't have a good experience!
> 
> I think I'l give up recommending restaurants - seems like the good experience(s) I have never get repeated with other people
> 
> ...


I have always had good service there also Nola, but then again a smile and a 'xie xie ni' goes a long way !


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Just got back from first visit there. 

Can't fault the food in any way and excellent value at less that AED 60 per head and we were stuffed. Have paid AED 200 per head for shocking chinese food in '5*' hotels in dubai. Yes the service is typically Chinese but I can live with that and the school meals type tolley they wheel round to deliver your dishes! Just adds to the atmosphere IMO. 

If you prefer to be waited on very formally and are happy to pay for it there's plenty of sub-standard, over priced Chinese food at most 'top' hotels in town, enjoy!


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

i went there just last sunday and had a great meal! i have eaten at major restaurant chains and i can safely say the food here easily compares to the best... i don't go there for the service or decor.... i go there for the food and i hav never been disappointed!


----------



## VitaEsMorte (Apr 26, 2010)

Dear attendees, 

just drop me a pm so that i can share tel no


----------



## android (Dec 11, 2010)

As expected there was not a lot of people there, we were only four, actually ipshi ordered for me, and her choice was very delicious, the bad thing, as we were not many people, the two ladies were obliged to listen to me, I don’t think they liked my vision of the world 

And thanks Mourad for the invitation


----------



## VitaEsMorte (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks for attending friends, at least I got an understanding of the level of people's feelings about deira place. But I am changing mine, since I always have good chat somewhere in deira


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks murat for another night of great food and a great convo... i think i may have also made a friend for life !! great meeting u senata!!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Sorry couldn't make it, I wasn't sure I was going to come but either way I was on the other side of Dubai and would've reached there by 8:30-9 at the earliest if I tried to get there, plus I have a cold!


----------

